
Making sense of the GHC API - aesadde
http://www.aesadde.xyz/posts/ghc_api.html
======
aesadde
Hi all,

First time posting here. I just wrote a smallish blog post on how to use the
GHC API. It is my first time blogging so any comments/feedback would be
greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

